# golden pups in Robeson



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such adorable puppies. They do look like they might be part chow also. I'm pretty sure a reascue will scoop those pups up though.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

where did you see pictures?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to the robeson county site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here*

Here they are:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | Retriever Babies

Retriever Babies

Robeson County Animal Shelter
St. Pauls, NC
910-865-2200 
[email protected]

Retriever Babies Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in St. Pauls, NC 
Large • Baby • Male 

Id# 45942 thru 48 Yes, we are HERE! We are a total of seven pups 3M 4F and we want you to take us ALL home!! Please call the shelter for more info on these pups.Available to be adopted 10/31 /10 if you can't come and get me by 11/04 /10 PLEASE call the shelter ASAP! 910-865-2200 Leave a short message with id# and description if after hours. You can fax the hold information etc. to 910-865-3872 or email [email protected] to request a hold for 24 hours. If you are not able to pick up the animal please be courteous and call us so we can find another way for it be adopted as soon as possible! Thank you

***SHELTER NOW HAS LIMITED HOURS ON SATURDAY!!! PLEASE COME ADOPT FROM 10am-Noon!!!!

Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may contact Steve or Sara at [email protected] for information about a pet if needed, or if you wish ...
Id# 45942 thru 48 Yes, we are HERE! We are a total of seven pups 3M 4F and we want you to take us ALL home!! Please call the shelter for more info on these pups.Available to be adopted 10/31 /10 if you can't come and get me by 11/04 /10 PLEASE call the shelter ASAP! 910-865-2200 Leave a short message with id# and description if after hours. You can fax the hold information etc. to 910-865-3872 or email [email protected] to request a hold for 24 hours. If you are not able to pick up the animal please be courteous and call us so we can find another way for it be adopted as soon as possible! Thank you

***SHELTER NOW HAS LIMITED HOURS ON SATURDAY!!! PLEASE COME ADOPT FROM 10am-Noon!!!!

Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may contact Steve or Sara at [email protected] for information about a pet if needed, or if you wish to volunteer at any time of the week. You may also contact [email protected] for possible transport assistance. 

Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals.
Read More about this Pet 

Read Less 

More about Retriever Babies
Pet ID: 45942-48 
Retriever Babies's Contact Info
Robeson County Animal Shelter, St. Pauls, NC 

•910-865-2200

[email protected]•See more pets from Robeson County Animal Shelter 
•
*SEE MORE PETS
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=NC523*For more information, visit Robeson County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. all four Golden Ret. Rescues!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless their little hearts. I'm sure they will fly off the shelf, as it were. I wonder where their mother is?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for the puppies!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

I never heard back from the Golden Rescues.
Praying someone will rescue them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sure the Golden Rescues won't take them as they're not purebred....they are all getting tighter and tighter with so many dogs needing rescue....very sad:no:


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

they are no longer listed...many pups are gone...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

They are listed as "removed" and "rescued" on the Lab Board by the same poster so I am guessing she called the shelter for an update after the listing was removed. Hoping anyway.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

they are all safe!yeah!!!


----------

